# Western Plow Wings - Long Island



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

For sale is a pair of Western plow wings. One wing is a little tweaked (see pic), but it still mounts with no problems. The wing part is fine, it's just the bracket on the back that's a little bent.

Western part no. 64410

Asking $500 obo


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll take reasonable offers. I have two sets of wings, and I only need one.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Price drop. I'll take $400.


----------

